# Shoot for Cancer



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up See you there :archer:


----------



## 3D Girl (Apr 13, 2010)

We will try our darndest to make it out!! Sounds fun...and of course, all for a great cause!
K & B


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just a reminder that this Saturday, May 8th is the Cancer Shoot. 

*Shooters will be allowed to use their bino's for this shoot*, and this may be a huge stepping stone for some changes at our club.


Please come out, have a good time and help us support a good cause and also remember those loved ones we have lost!! 

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Talked to Jerome, looks like we will see you on Sunday:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Talked to Jerome, looks like we will see you on Sunday:darkbeer:
> 
> Bob


 Hey Bob, was this a typo and you meant Saturday?


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*shoot for cancer*

Its nice to see clubs doing this.I tried to get our club to do this and everyone just sat and looked at me like I was nuts.WAY TO GO.:wav:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Saturday ya......................I calling Jerome now

Bob


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't forget folks........tomorrow is the day you can help! Every penny brought in is a huge help in the battle against cancer!!


When you come tomorrow, we will have a Dedication Board. We would like you to add the name of a loved one, friend or anyone that you know that has either lost their battle with cancer, or is a survivor. The entire day will be in memory of all these people.

On Oct.29th, 2008, I was on my way out for a beautiful morning of deer hunting. I couldn't have asked for better weather and couldn't wait to get into my stand and enjoy the peace and quiet of the bush. I just pulled into the lane way by the land owners house, shut the truck off and was about to start getting ready, when my cell phone rang. It was my oldest daughter and already this had me worried. She told me that my sister had just called and said to tell me that I better get back into town ASAP! Knowing what it was all about, I quickly got back in the truck and started the 45 minute drive back home. Luckily for me there were no police out and about because that 45 minute drive was done in a lot shorter time than that, that morning. I got home, quickly changed out of my camo clothes and rushed to the hospital. The elevator seemed to take it's time getting me to the 3rd floor that morning but I finally arrived to the room where my brother and sisters soon joined me. I was only at the bedside 10 minutes when my father took his final breathe and passed away peacefully with most of his kids by his side. 

With a body full of cancer, I watched my father go from a fully functional man, to now watching him pass away, in a matter of only two weeks. Something I will never forget as long as I live. 

For me, this day will be dedicated to him. My donation and the donations of everyone else that come out, CAN make a difference. Everyone has a story similar to this, so please come out and add a name to the board beside my dads. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

will be there as well


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't make it but I hope you have a great turn out as this is for a great cause and yes I know someone who is a surviver and I've seen the toll it takes on them. This is a *VERY GOOD CAUSE* and I would like to commend everyone at KCB for this great idea


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, unfortunately the weather decided to work against us and the number of shooters was very low. Kent County Bow Hunters also gave us 50% of all money brought in through the canteen sales today and I would like to thank Ginelle for cooking all day and helping support this. However, we are going to extend it and run the shoot tomorrow as well and hopefully pick up a few more. 

I'd like to thank Sean, Bob and Jerome for traveling down and helping support the cause. Was nice to see you guys there.


Also, this is exciting news!! We are going to team up with Gesto Gamegetters on May 30th at their course and they generously offered to donate $5 from every shooter to our Cancer Fundraiser. That's two clubs getting together now and doing whatever they can to help contribute to a very, very good cause.

Hats off to Bob and Jerome for stepping up and joining us in this. I look forward to working with you guys at the end of the month. :thumbs_up


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

For the shoot at Gesto on May 30th, Ginelle has volunteered to run the BBQ and cook up some burgers and hotdogs, so for all those hungry shooters coming off the course, you can grab a bite to eat and a portion of that will also go towards the fundraiser.


I have to say, between yesterday and today, although the turnout wasn't very high due to weather, I was impressed how all the archers were more than willing to donate to this great cause. Just goes to show you how good archers are for the community 

Hope to see you all at Gesto on May 30th for another great shoot!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Both Jerome and I had a great time, shooting on the range was no issue from the weather. The drive back was a test for sure.

I will get the info on the Gesto site asap.

I know the weather for our first shoot was not great but we had a great turn out. So lets see if we can get the weather on May 30th in line and break another record with over 60 shooter for a good cause.

It is so important that our clubs support each other, we are glad to help and look forward to more in the future.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------

